# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  navifirm v1.6.1

## timali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمد ايهاب

مشكور اخي 
ولكن ماهي كلمة السر لفك الملف

----------

